# Are all nootropics complete bullshit?



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 22, 2022)

or is there any non bullshit ones?

please reply based on experience


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 22, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> or is there any non bullshit ones?
> 
> please reply based on experience


99% of them are. Go to the r/nootropics subreddit and it's all placebo. 

Only stuff that actually works is obscure, potentially has big side effects, and is hard to source.


----------



## Guerrilla (Sep 22, 2022)

Modafinil? Giga cope
Caffeine? Cope
Adderall? Legit
L theanine? Cope
Ashwagandha? Giga giga cope
Meth? Legit


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 22, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> Modafinil? Giga cope
> Caffeine? Cope
> Adderall? Legit
> L theanine? Cope
> ...


i thought moda and caffeine was legit


----------



## Guerrilla (Sep 22, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> i thought moda and caffeine was legit


The mechanism of action itself says it won't improve your intelligence or any shit. It'll just keep you awake, its a wakefulness agent so it's good for pulling an all nighter doesn't do much else.


----------



## incel194012940 (Sep 22, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> The mechanism of action itself says it won't improve your intelligence or any shit. It'll just keep you awake, its a wakefulness agent so it's good for pulling an all nighter doesn't do much else.


but meth increases intelligence?


----------



## redfacccee (Sep 22, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> Modafinil? Giga cope
> Caffeine? Cope
> Adderall? Legit
> L theanine? Cope
> ...


thank god that we have another retard on the forum


----------



## Guerrilla (Sep 22, 2022)

redfacccee said:


> thank god that we have another retard on the forum


huh?


----------



## redfacccee (Sep 22, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> huh?


if you couldn't decipher from that message that i'm calling you retarded then it's over for you buddy


----------



## Guerrilla (Sep 22, 2022)

redfacccee said:


> if you couldn't decipher from that message that i'm calling you retarded then it's over for you buddy


I was studymaxxing for the most competitive entrance exam in the world I could use any possible edge I could get. Looking for mootropics doesn't have to mean you are fucking retarded.


----------



## redfacccee (Sep 22, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> I was studymaxxing for the most competitive entrance exam in the world I could use any possible edge I could get. Looking for mootropics doesn't have to mean you are fucking retarded.


? you really are retarded


----------



## Guerrilla (Sep 22, 2022)

redfacccee said:


> ? you really are retarded


ok. What? Elaborate then. They are not cope?


----------



## Guerrilla (Sep 22, 2022)

redfacccee said:


> ? you really are retarded


stop spamming retarded like a tape recorder and give me context @redfacccee


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Sep 22, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> Modafinil? Giga cope
> Caffeine? Cope
> Adderall? Legit
> L theanine? Cope
> ...


I take l theanine at night before sleep to help me relax and lower my cortisol from day to day activities


----------



## buflek (Sep 22, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> Modafinil? Giga cope
> Caffeine? Cope
> Adderall? Legit
> L theanine? Cope
> ...


can confirm l theanine is cope

i gave these pills to 3 of my classmates and me and we all took it at the same time and nobody noticed any difference


----------



## ToTheTop (Sep 22, 2022)

Did nothing for me. Took my mates' max strength prescribed Adderall however and felt like I did bare lines of coke. Couldn't sleep for over 24 hours and was productive the whole time brain firing on all cylinders.


----------



## redfacccee (Sep 22, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> stop spamming retarded like a tape recorder and give me context @redfacccee


retard lel


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 22, 2022)

Phenibut n Kratom works


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 22, 2022)

2 gram phenibut 1 tablespoon kratom


----------



## _MVP_ (Sep 22, 2022)

Noopept is cool


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 22, 2022)

redfacccee said:


> ? you really are retarded


nah he's legit u monk. 
I tried all of the list beside meth i'm not a crackhead. And only adderall did an effect. not even coping selegiline did anything. altough even addy doesn't do that much you can't fake motivation, it just makes you happier and more proactive. Won't force you to work or study


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 22, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> I take l theanine at night before sleep to help me relax and lower my cortisol from day to day activities


Cope in the sense their effects are marginal for what it's supposed to be/promoted for and can be anyway easily reproduced with an healthy diet. Beside for Modafinil since modafinil legit keeps you awake and makes you last longer - from my experience only tho.


----------



## redfacccee (Sep 22, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> nah he's legit u monk.
> I tried all of the list beside meth i'm not a crackhead. And only adderall did an effect. not even coping selegiline did anything. altough even addy doesn't do that much you can't fake motivation, it just makes you happier and more proactive. Won't force you to work or study





StreegeReturn said:


> Cope in the sense their effects are marginal for what it's supposed to be/promoted for and can be anyway easily reproduced with an healthy diet. Beside for Modafinil since modafinil legit keeps you awake and makes you last longer - from my experience only tho.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 22, 2022)

I used modafinil on a handful of occasions to study at uni- helps a little bit but not really a game changer


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 22, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> Did nothing for me. Took my mates' max strength prescribed Adderall however and felt like I did bare lines of coke. Couldn't sleep for over 24 hours and was productive the whole time brain firing on all cylinders.


Yeah I get that with modafinil
If I take after 7.30am I will not sleep


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 22, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> View attachment 1878907


Jizzy mac


----------



## StoicSperg (Sep 22, 2022)

The only one I've had massive success with is Phenibut. I'll take 1.2 to 1.5g and I feel great social, and happy all day. Legit like being drunk. Highly recommend. You can only take it once or twice a week tho. 

I have had mild success with bromantane. I take it daily. 

Everything else I've tried has been a dud.


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 22, 2022)

250 mg Testosterone Enanthate

You focus n concentrate much better when your Testosterone is high. Testosterone has a direct link with Dopamine

Srs


----------



## lixivo (Sep 22, 2022)

Speed, adderall, or a gram+ of caffeine but if you go caffeine route and take too much you will throw up for 12 hours+.


----------



## Guerrilla (Sep 22, 2022)

lixivo said:


> Speed, adderall, or a gram+ of caffeine but if you go caffeine route and take too much you will throw up for 12 hours+.


Speed
1 gram caffeine
Kys


----------



## lixivo (Sep 22, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> Speed
> 1 gram caffeine
> Kys


What? They're similar enough for me anyway, though I like speed most


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 22, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> The mechanism of action itself says it won't improve your intelligence or any shit. It'll just keep you awake, its a wakefulness agent so it's good for pulling an all nighter doesn't do much else.


Idk is there any noortoripic that really increases IQ? I take Ritalin all it does is make me focus. That doesn't increase IQ though


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 22, 2022)

@karbo


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 22, 2022)

Thomas DOM said:


> 250 mg Testosterone Enanthate
> 
> You focus n concentrate much better when your Testosterone is high. Testosterone has a direct link with Dopamine
> 
> Srs


i heard shits like anavar make you a task robot.


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 22, 2022)

StormlitAqua said:


> The only one I've had massive success with is Phenibut. I'll take 1.2 to 1.5g and I feel great social, and happy all day. Legit like being drunk. Highly recommend. You can only take it once or twice a week tho.
> 
> I have had mild success with bromantane. I take it daily.
> 
> Everything else I've tried has been a dud.



Phenibut is great. I will order more of it tonmorow . I take 2g


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 22, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> 1 gram caffeine


i thought 1 garm is lethal


----------



## Gonthar (Sep 22, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> or is there any non bullshit ones?
> 
> please reply based on experience


What's your IQ, the smarter you are the less they will work, they have a ceiling effect, they seem to do wonders on the lower IQ people though...


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 22, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> i heard shits like anavar make you a task robot.



Anavar is useless n ineffective


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 22, 2022)

Gonthar said:


> What's your IQ, the smarter you are the less they will work, they have a ceiling effect, they seem to do wonders on the lower IQ people though...


i was the second in the class to learn reading.

first one was a hard worker dude i couldnt compete with him.


Thomas DOM said:


> Anavar is useless n ineffective


not for the muscle building but for the hardening effect?


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 22, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> i was the second in the class to learn reading.
> 
> first one was a hard worker dude i couldnt compete with him.
> 
> not for the muscle building for the hardening effect?



Idk but in the steroid community everyone says that anavar is the mildest steroid n it's so weak n ineffective it's just useless to take it. Even females take anavar cause it's a weak steroid


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 22, 2022)

Thomas DOM said:


> Idk but in the steroid community everyone says that anavar is the mildest steroid n it's so weak n ineffective it's just useless to take it. Even females take anavar cause it's a weak steroid


just going to do test and superdrol tbh. i saw the sdrol b/a and it seems like its the most potent lean oral.


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 22, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> just going to do test and superdrol tbh. i saw the sdrol b/a and it seems like its the most potent lean oral.



Superdrol is very anabolic. Can build a lot of muscle mass. It's a DHT derivative though so there's a risk of hair loss. Superdrol is also very liver toxic.

I would recommend Test + Nandrolone instead

Nandrolone is hair safe


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 22, 2022)

Thomas DOM said:


> Superdrol is very anabolic. Can build a lot of muscle mass. It's a DHT derivative though so there's a risk of hair loss. Superdrol is also very liver toxic.


it has low androgenic ratio, people seem to barely report any hair loss side effect.
and for the liver yeah thats life you cant have it all


Thomas DOM said:


> I would recommend Test + Nandrolone instead


i will use fin anyway if i use test and if i do so deca going to rape my hair.


----------



## Nation (Sep 22, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> i heard shits like anavar make you a task robot.


What do you mean for task robot?


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 22, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> it has low androgenic ratio, people seem to barely report any hair loss side effect.
> and for the liver yeah thats life you cant have it all
> 
> i will use fin anyway if i use test and if i do so deca going to rape my hair.



Where did you read superdrol has low androgenic?

Yeah you can't use finasteride with deca. It's only hair safe if used without finasteride.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 22, 2022)

Nation said:


> What do you mean for task robot?


fully focused


Thomas DOM said:


> Where did you read superdrol has low androgenic?


idk just everywhere. anabolic/androgenic ratio is 20 for superdrol.


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 22, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> fully focused
> 
> idk just everywhere. anabolic/androgenic ratio is 20 for superdrol.



Superdrol has an *androgenic rating of just 20*, which is very low for such a potent muscle-builder. However, this score doesn't translate in real life; with Superdrol's effects known to be very androgenic in practice. Thus, male pattern baldness, prostate enlargement and acne are all possible interactions.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 22, 2022)

Thomas DOM said:


> Superdrol has an *androgenic rating of just 20*, which is very low for such a potent muscle-builder. However, this score doesn't translate in real life; with Superdrol's effects known to be very androgenic in practice. Thus, male pattern baldness, prostate enlargement and acne are all possible interactions.


congrats on finding the single shittiest source that claims superdrol is very androgenic.


----------



## Nation (Sep 22, 2022)

Im using lions mane ans I actually feel sharper/no brain fog


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 22, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> i heard shits like anavar make you a task robot.


ong


----------



## lixivo (Sep 22, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> i thought 1 garm is lethal


its not i did almost 2 when i was testing it


----------



## Verse (Sep 22, 2022)

_MVP_ said:


> Noopept is cool


did absolutely nothing for me except small placebo


----------



## karbo (Sep 22, 2022)

most supplements are gigacope, not only do they fail to produce significant effects (or any for that matter), but the amount they are dosed at is usually very low
this does not apply to some vitamins and minerals, as those are somewhat bioavailable and dosed correctly (D vit and zinc are essential for T maxxing) but more advanced shit like ashwagandha, lions mane, tribulus, tongkat ali extract are all snake oil useless bullshit.

You are better of seeking real drugs or medication if you want such an effect


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 22, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> Modafinil? Giga cope
> Caffeine? Cope
> Adderall? Legit
> L theanine? Cope
> ...


How is modafinil giga cope? Shit makes me work. + u can put them in a runtz pack and sell them to goofy ass white boys for $10/pill.


----------



## King Kali (Sep 22, 2022)

_Nootropics I've tried that DIDN'T cause the intended effect: _
L-theanine
Ashwagandha
Alpha GPC
Huperzine A
Bacopa monnieri 
L-tyrosine
Piracetam
Sertraline
DMAE

_Nootropics I've tried that DID cause the intended effect: _
Lisdexampfetamine
Dextroamphetamine
Phenibut
Lyrica
Caffeine 
Propranolol 
Methylphenidate

*So essentiality in my experience; if it's OTC, don't bother*


----------



## Nation (Sep 24, 2022)

King Kali said:


> _Nootropics I've tried that DIDN'T cause the intended effect: _
> L-theanine
> Ashwagandha
> Alpha GPC
> ...


Have you Tried lions mane?
And what effects did sertraline give you?


----------



## King Kali (Sep 26, 2022)

Nation said:


> Have you Tried lions mane?
> And what effects did sertraline give you?


I haven't tried lions mane, Sertraline did nothing except mildly reducing sex drive


----------



## andy9432 (Sep 26, 2022)

What do u guys think of tongkat ali and Cistanche?


----------



## Nomad (Sep 26, 2022)

Phenibut works but you gotta take a huge dose before you go to bed. You'll wake up with the nicest euphoric buzz. Tolerance grows crazy fast so it's like a twice a month thing but it's perfect for going out


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> or is there any non bullshit ones?
> 
> please reply based on experience


Most are, not all. 

On the r/nootropic sub, some guy did analyze all the nootropics/drugs talked about there and then listed them from higher % odds of experiencing life-changing effects to lower odds of experiencing life-changing effects with the said drug. Dextroamphetamine (dexedrine) came out on top. To no surpise of mine.






Having used dextroamphetamine, I can tell you that if utilized appropiately, this drug can be life changing in terms of productivity. When I used it for the first time, I felt like I could achieve anything. I didn't experience euphoria neither did I think I turned into a genius. 

It was moreso the feeling I could hold extraordinary focus on any subject no matter how boring it was. I do not belief such intense focus is possible naturally, at least not in non-life threatening situations. Point is, I felt like I could learn anything, given enough time. 

There's some additional effects to the increased dopamine transmission, of course but the point is that if you use it properly, your life can change beyond what you imagined possible.


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 26, 2022)

I have heard many great things about phenibut but also many terrible things. Personally haven't used it as I don't feel like doing so or need to. From what I have heard tolerance builds up extremely quickly so you cannot take it often whatsoever.


----------

